# Daily use and mtb Shoes



## mattmers (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm looking for shoes I can use day to day but also can use mtb'n. I have platform pedals which does make things easy but was wanting something durable and if they get muddy i can just hose off. These were my last shoes (before current) but they are not ideal with the soft leather which wears easy.















I was thinking Nike's skating shoes since they are a but more durable and are in a similar style. I designed these on the Nike site but they will cost $115. They would match my Trek 3500 and I could even add a "heelID" but I was hoping for under $60.




























Any suggestions? Links would be great


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

Are you looking for a stiffer shoe that's cycling specific or do you just want to match the color of your bike? All the mail order places carry casual style cycling shoes that are a bit more stiff than regular sneakers but are still flexible enough to walk in. OTOH, if you're just looking for a new set of kicks, go to Kohl's, Dick's Sporting Goods or REI and decide what color you like.


----------



## mattmers (Apr 13, 2013)

The custom color nike was something I came across while writing the post. I'm curious what shoes people have used daily and then for mtb and how they worked out. And if anyone tried the nike skate shoes for mtb. I want something that I can be happy with daily and is durable and washable for mtb and if it comes in the nike style then great. I have looked at Five Ten Freerider Film Noir and think those might work but how are they for daily use? So I'm more or less looking for peoples opinions and experiences with non mtb specific shoes.

Sorry to make this complicated.


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

The 5/10 would be the shoe that i would recommend without reservations. I had a pair of them when they used to be called Intense. They weren't the longest lasting shoe because the grippy soles were a bit on the soft side, but I loved them for everyday use. Skate shoes would probably wear as quickly since they have similar soft soles. In that case, it would still be a matter of personal preference, but I couldn't see any skate specific shoes being more durable as a whole. I used to have a pair of Van's skate shoes and they weren't as long lasting as the Intense, nor as comfortable.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm curious on this too running into the same issue. Soles too soft. Hell too soft Imo for daily use much either cause everything seems soft soles and wears out fast as hell.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------

